# Catlike Leaf Helmet



## TLD80 (Oct 25, 2007)

I know it just came out but has anyone tried the Catlike Leaf helmet? I watched the short video on MTBR and it looks to be a pretty nice helmet. I've had a POC Trabec and enjoyed it but am looking to change things up. Thanks


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

I just ordered one from backcountry dot com, used the 20% off. Should have it in a few days, ill will repost after I try it out.


----------



## TLD80 (Oct 25, 2007)

Great! Thank you! Anxious to hear your thoughts. What size did you end up ordering? I wear a M/L in the POC Trabec.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

TLD80 said:


> Great! Thank you! Anxious to hear your thoughts. What size did you end up ordering? I wear a M/L in the POC Trabec.


I have a fairly big head so I ordered a large in matte red. I'm very anxious to get it myself, I've been wearing a fox flux and like you just ready for something different.


----------



## TLD80 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ozzy43 said:


> I have a fairly big head so I ordered a large in matte red. I'm very anxious to get it myself, I've been wearing a fox flux and like you just ready for something different.


Cool. I was at the limit of the M/L on my Trabec. So it will be good to hear how you like the fit.


----------



## TLD80 (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I ended up ordering the Catlike Leaf. Tried it on and liked it but not as much as my POC Trabec. The helmets finish has almost a rubbery feel to it. Really cool. The retention system is nice and I really liked the micro dial. The adjustable visor works but if you push it back and its not perfectly straight it gets stuck so you end up having to use both hands to apply pressure evenly to make sure it doesn't go crooked. Compared with Trabec it sits a little higher on my head and doesn't come down as far on the back of my head. It's not a huge difference but it is worth mentioning. The Leaf will definitely be cooler with having more and larger vents but I never had a problem with the Trabec being hot. The other thing I noticed is that the overall shape is smaller than the Trabec too. Styling wise I ended up preferring the Trabec. Ultimately I decided to return the Leaf.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

TLD80 said:


> Well, I ended up ordering the Catlike Leaf. Tried it on and liked it but not as much as my POC Trabec. The helmets finish has almost a rubbery feel to it. Really cool. The retention system is nice and I really liked the micro dial. The adjustable visor works but if you push it back and its not perfectly straight it gets stuck so you end up having to use both hands to apply pressure evenly to make sure it doesn't go crooked. Compared with Trabec it sits a little higher on my head and doesn't come down as far on the back of my head. It's not a huge difference but it is worth mentioning. The Leaf will definitely be cooler with having more and larger vents but I never had a problem with the Trabec being hot. The other thing I noticed is that the overall shape is smaller than the Trabec too. Styling wise I ended up preferring the Trabec. Ultimately I decided to return the Leaf.


I had the opposite experience. I have a round head and usually fit between a size M and L for most helmets. I tried on both M/L and XL/XXL for the Trabec, and found the M/L a little tight on the sides, but the XL/XXL was way too big but got it to fit almost to the last adjustment click in the back. Almost kept the size XL/XXL, but returned them both as I felt they were too chunky for me.

The Leaf came in today size L/XL. It has a more compact feel, and felt great instantly. Made the proper adjustments, and felt even better when dialed. Also, the Leaf came with multiple pads with different thicknesses to adjust the fitment on the sides to accommodate different head shapes. It was a nice touch. Can't wait to take it for a ride...

With both the Trabec and Leaf, I was mindful to ensure the front of the helmet rested just above my eyebrows. Catlike makes a point to fit their helmets in this fashion. I have a Whisper and a Vacuum, so I guess I've gotten use to it. If you make the adjustment in the rear without dialing in the front, it will feel weird. Took me a while to get accustomed.

I wish the Trabec fit me better, but I am not disappointed with the Leaf...


----------



## TLD80 (Oct 25, 2007)

Helmets are definitely a personal thing. I liked the Leaf but it just wasn't quite right. Glad that it workded out for you.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

TLD80 said:


> Cool. I was at the limit of the M/L on my Trabec. So it will be good to hear how you like the fit.


Well the catlike came in the mail today, took a little time to adjust the straps and misc. pads that came with the helmet, but the fit seems real nice, it's a very lite and airy feeling lid and the soft touch finish is nice and seems it should be very durable. Going to take it out for a ride tomorrow and see how it does on the trail.


----------



## Ozzy43 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok I took the leave on a fifteen mile ride yesterday and I really like it it vents very well, when I would stop to take a little break I never felt the need to take it off for my head to cool off, I always took the fox off but that never hit me till the second time I stopped and didn't impulsively take my helmet off with the leaf on my head. It's a very comfortable helmet that you never think about while riding, lighter than the fox flux. I defense off the flux, even though it is heavier the fit and comfort of the flux never had me thinking about it while riding either, it just doesn't vent as well as the leaf.


----------



## jdcatnau (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Thrawn, just curious if you still like your leaf helmet? I'm thinking about getting one. I have a M/L POC Trabec race and it sounds like we have similar fit issues. I also have a specialized vice and that thing looks huge on my head, plus a little on the heavy side. I hope to hear back. Thanks.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey jdcatnau... I'm still loving my Leaf... Very comfy and vents well... Did a few hot and long climbs, but did not feel like my head was overheating... 

At first, I was very partial to my Vacuum helmet when doing pure XC, but now my Leaf is my "go to" no matter what kind of ride I'm doing... The Vacuum is lighter and superior in venting, but it does not fit me as well as the Leaf...


----------



## jdcatnau (Feb 22, 2007)

Thrawn said:


> Hey jdcatnau... I'm still loving my Leaf... Very comfy and vents well... Did a few hot and long climbs, but did not feel like my head was overheating...
> 
> At first, I was very partial to my Vacuum helmet when doing pure XC, but now my Leaf is my "go to" no matter what kind of ride I'm doing... The Vacuum is lighter and superior in venting, but it does not fit me as well as the Leaf...


How does the helmet sit on your head? Does it offer sufficient side and back coverage? I'm looking to use this for my Xc/trail helmet. Most of my trails start climbing from the get go; so I'm happy to hear about the venting. Since my POC broke, I've been using my Rudy Project Windmax for XC rides, but it just doesn't have the back and side protection I want. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

Definitely has more side and rear protection than a typical helmet, but not as chunky as the POC... Your best is to look at the pics from the review again to see how much lower the Leaf sits...


----------



## jdcatnau (Feb 22, 2007)

I just received this helmet and the fit is spot on and it's light and comfy. I was hoping the green would be a little brighter, but I can live with it. Thanks Thrawn for your help.


----------

